# Anal Sex and Hemorrhoids



## soprivate (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi ladies...

I developed hemorrhoids after having children.....It isn't internal, but external. You can see it. I really want to try anal sex, but I'm scared it will land me a trip to the E.R. Is it safe to have anal with hemorrhoids? If not, is there anything that I can do to get rid of it? I don't have health insurance, so a dr.'s visit would be really pricey! Thanks!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Just....don't....

Can't you imagine the pain of hemorrhoids, PLUS the thrusting of a penis on top of it all? And you WANT to try this? 

Can't you find something a little more fun to try? I don't mean to sound harsh, but take it from someone who has had numerous problems in that area (not due to anal, but it certainly would have compounded my problems)...anal sex is out for you.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

candie is right, I wouldnt until the hemorrhoids is cleared up, your asking for alot of trouble.


----------



## soprivate (Apr 10, 2012)

See, the hemorrhoid does not cause me any discomfort at all. It is just kind of there. Do you guys know any ways that I can get rid of it? I really want to try anal sex with my fiance.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Why not get treated for the hemorrhoids , then try anal?


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

yeah, youre just** assing **for trouble.....lol:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

I have external hemorrhoids and enjoy anal sex. Mine act up only occasionally and I avoid anal during those times. Other than that as long as my husband is nice and easy upon entry the anal sex really doesn't cause me an issue. Lots of lube and some patience on his part are the two most important things.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

soprivate said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> I developed hemorrhoids after having children.....It isn't internal, but external. You can see it. I really want to try anal sex, but I'm scared it will land me a trip to the E.R. Is it safe to have anal with hemorrhoids? If not, is there anything that I can do to get rid of it? I don't have health insurance, so a dr.'s visit would be really pricey! Thanks!


as long you aren't in a flare up you should be fine, use LOTS of lube

my wife also got hemorrhoids from childbirth and she enjoys anal on occasion and will even orgasm from it


----------



## jectruc (Apr 11, 2012)

A guy won't want to put it in your a$$ if you've got those hemorhoid thingies sticking out.

GROSS


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

keko said:


> Why not get treated for the hemorrhoids , then try anal?



because, like most people, her hemorrhoids aren't likely that big of a problem to get surgery. Flare ups can be treated with the suppositories and go away in a day or two. Now if she had chronic flare ups then there would be an issue, but she doesn't have pain according to her.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

jectruc said:


> A guy won't want to put it in your a$$ if you've got those hemorhoid thingies sticking out.
> 
> GROSS



I don't think you realize just how common hemorrhoids are (_especially_ in women who give birth), they dont stick out looking all gross all the time, only when they flare up and get swollen


----------



## jectruc (Apr 11, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I don't think you realize just how common hemorrhoids are (_especially_ in women who give birth), they dont stick out looking all gross all the time, only when they flare up and get swollen


Oh. I went out with a girl who had one, I kept pressing it in and it kept popping back out again.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

jectruc said:


> Oh. I went out with a girl who had one, I kept pressing it in and it kept popping back out again.


well for some it can get pretty bad (George Brett from the KC Royals had it bad) , but for most it's not a big deal


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

btw- interesting side note

the main ingredient in Preparation H is cocoa butter AKA white chocolate!!!


----------



## jectruc (Apr 11, 2012)

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

(well there are other inedible ingredients in Prep H so you know and there's no sugar added either)


----------



## jectruc (Apr 11, 2012)

I guess it would be like eating a Hershey's chocolate kiss but no biting into it?


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Who knew it was possible for a woman to orgasm from anal...ya learn something everyday, I say!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> Who knew it was possible for a woman to orgasm from anal...ya learn something everyday, I say!


she said it felt as if I was hitting her g-spot through the membranes


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess anything is possible...I've always been up front kinda gal...

Anal was an interesting feeling experience, but it was with a smaller than average male. I couldn't never let my H in there. No way.


----------



## soprivate (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks! I really want to try it because a friend of mine has told me that her and her hubby do it and she has crazy orgasms.....So....will preparation H make them go away? Someone told me to try witch hazel pads.....Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## strikethree (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm calling it... 4 posts all in this thread.

Complete troll.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Preparation H helped my hemorroids. Surgery was not needed, though I found even sitting painful when I had them. I wouldn't dream of trying anal when I had roids....owwwww! Mine were the size of small grapes though.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

people, once you have hemorrhoids, you have them forever- it's just a matter of having flare ups frequently or infrequently


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

True...ah, just go for it if you don't think it'll hurt...LMA$$OFF!!!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> Who knew it was possible for a woman to orgasm from anal...ya learn something everyday, I say!


I do and usually they are pretty intense, especially if hubby is stimulating other areas at the same time or we use a vibrator too...WOW!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Preparation H as lube?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

considering it has anti-swelling ingredients I would think that would be a bad idea


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh great. NOW you tell me.


----------



## Loquita (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok, I was gonna ask about this myself. But first I just must comment.. you can have an orgasm just from thinking about someone or sex if it excites you enough, I have done it many times, no need for even penetration or a partner. Now.. I have had anal sex before, and I suffer from hemorrhoids badly, I already had surgery once, they were supposed to be eliminated, but it wasn't because the doc feared some anal fissure. Anyway, I had anal sex like a year after surgery but my partner at that time had a small..., my bf now has a big one, and I have tried a couple of times, and I really want to do it, but, just in trying it upset them so bad. I wonder if there is a good lubricant that will help. It's not about do it or don't, I want to do it, it's about how to make it happen. I don't want jokes please, I am being so serious, I just want good advice from someone that maybe has gone thru it and knows how to deal with it.


----------



## Mmommy1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I also have a small one from my pregnancy that causes no discomfort at all...and have no trouble with anal! Go for it!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Loquita said:


> Ok, I was gonna ask about this myself. But first I just must comment.. you can have an orgasm just from thinking about someone or sex if it excites you enough, I have done it many times, no need for even penetration or a partner. Now.. I have had anal sex before, and I suffer from hemorrhoids badly, I already had surgery once, they were supposed to be eliminated, but it wasn't because the doc feared some anal fissure. Anyway, I had anal sex like a year after surgery but my partner at that time had a small..., my bf now has a big one, and I have tried a couple of times, and I really want to do it, but, just in trying it upset them so bad. I wonder if there is a good lubricant that will help. It's not about do it or don't, I want to do it, it's about how to make it happen. I don't want jokes please, I am being so serious, I just want good advice from someone that maybe has gone thru it and knows how to deal with it.


if your condition was so bad it needed surgery I would consult your doctor before trying anything


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I don't think you realize just how common hemorrhoids are (_especially_ in women who give birth), they dont stick out looking all gross all the time, only when they flare up and get swollen


I think some people are just predisposed to them, my ex partner had them all his life and never had any babies, mind he may be gay, who knows.

I don't think i would be doing anal if i had hemorrhoids, because you will cause more damage there.

As for orgasms i have had them in my sleep.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

The only way to get rid of them permantntly is surgery however you can have your family physician lance it and remove the thrombus that is causing the problem. At that point it will go away but will likely come back after a few months - year. If you have your doc do this; the more strictly you follow his instructions afterward the longer it will stay gone.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I have to say - that the chances of agitating your condition likely wouldn't outweigh any "benefits" in this case. If your have no insurance, and needing a procedure would cause a severe financial burden - shouldn't that be a due consideration?

Also, why this deep drive to do this with your fiancee, knowing full well it could cause you trouble? Couldn't you wait and see about the progress of your condition, even save up some money to get it addressed and then look into this after the marriage?


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

canttrustu said:


> yeah, youre just** assing **for trouble.....lol:rofl: :rofl:


:lol:

I don't understand the appeal of anal sex at all. The anus is an exit only area and is not meant for sex. It's just not designed for it and it can cause you problems down the road when you engage in it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder what is the fascination with anal sex.
Every woman I have spoken to,or have been privileged to hear speak to other women about it always say they either don't like it,or they will do it only if their partner is average or small..
[ well that just about rules out me.]
I have never heard a woman say that it [ anal] gives better , more powerful orgasms. 

Maybe it true, maybe its just in her mind.

I know that the greater part of a woman's orgasm takes place in her mind. Different women respond differently to stimuli.
I have been with women who can have orgasm simply from a good,sensual breast massage. I know others who must have their love button flicked to have an orgasm. And in my wife's case,her biggest ones are from full penetration.

So it may be true after all.

However, 
I have never been a fan of either giving or taking rim jobs nor anal sex.....


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I have the best O through anal. I think every time. 

PIV not so much. I can't speak on size, I've been with my husband for over half my life, so no one to compare to. 

Me and him have been doing anal since we were 15.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Sometimes I wonder what is the fascination with anal sex.
> Every woman I have spoken to,or have been privileged to hear speak to other women about it always say they either don't like it,or they will do it only if their partner is average or small..


how does that explain how my DH is out of town golfing (day 3) and I just had an awesome party of one session with a newly purchased, largish sized plug in my behind? 

maybe you ain't been hangin' with the right women.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

soprivate said:


> See, the hemorrhoid does not cause me any discomfort at all. It is just kind of there. Do you guys know any ways that I can get rid of it? I really want to try anal sex with my fiance.


I also have one from having my son. They don't hurt at all either. And on occasion we do have anal sex with zero issues.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

mina said:


> how does that explain how my DH is out of town golfing (day 3) and I just had an awesome party of one session with a newly purchased, largish sized plug in my behind?
> 
> *maybe you ain't been hangin' with the right women. *


......or maybe I just don't like the idea of doing rim jobs and anal.....Maybe i just prefer the salty taste, and the natural lubrication of a woman's vag....
Can't fake a blood engorged , erect cl!t . It looks delicious and just gets me going..........

During lovemaking..,
I like to feel ,see,touch but most of all taste.

I like how her sweat taste.
I like how her saliva taste.
I like how her skin taste.
I like how her juices taste.

Something about the smell & taste of an a$$- hole doesn't excite me..........
But maybe someday I might change my mind.
Until then,
I'll stick with what I like


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> ......or maybe I just don't like the idea of doing rim jobs and anal.....Maybe i just prefer the salty taste, and the natural lubrication of a woman's vag....
> Can't fake a blood engorged , erect cl!t . It looks delicious and just gets me going..........
> 
> During lovemaking..,
> ...



uh ...ok ... what he said. lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

soprivate said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> I developed hemorrhoids after having children.....It isn't internal, but external. You can see it. I really want to try anal sex, but I'm scared it will land me a trip to the E.R. Is it safe to have anal with hemorrhoids? If not, is there anything that I can do to get rid of it? I don't have health insurance, so a dr.'s visit would be really pricey! Thanks!


See a doctor. It can be removed. They can check for any internal ones as well. Also ask the doc if anal will be ok after they are removed.

It can be very painful if you have heroids.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

CM: "Sometimes I wonder what is the fascination with anal sex.
Every woman I have spoken to,or have been privileged to hear speak to other women about it always say they either don't like it,or they will do it only if their partner is average or small.."

CM started with the above, then followed up with a long bit of prose paying homeage to the p*ssy goddess ... 

But the question originally posed was related to why Women were into Anal, not about whether you yourself Desired anal. Right? 

So regardless of your love for the p*ssy goddess is it totally unthinkable/ impossible that your W is lying there thinking (as you are paying oral homage to it, suppose) "Geez I wish like heck he'd try just once sliding a well lubed finger up my butt?"

Regardless of whether you might personally be into it, she certainly could be. Is all I'm saying. 

Not trying to talk you into it or out of it. Just thought I'd point out the break in logic between your two posts, there.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

I've never met a women who admitted to liking anal. In fact it's quite the opposite. It's never done a positive thing for me and in fact has been extremely painful every time even with lots of lube. It's funny because I do enjoy play and even small toys down there but anything bigger would leave me in tears.

To each his own though. To the OP: I'd work my way up to a penis from fingers to toys to an actual penis and lots of great lube.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

mina said:


> CM: "Sometimes I wonder what is the fascination with anal sex.
> Every woman I have spoken to,or have been privileged to hear speak to other women about it always say they either don't like it,or they will do it only if their partner is average or small.."
> 
> CM started with the above, then followed up with a long bit of prose paying homeage to the p*ssy goddess ...
> ...


Mina,
I understand well what you are saying.
My wife has NEVER expressed a desire for even a digit in her anus. 
I have NEVER been with such a woman. I never said that SOME women wont like it. 
Again, I have NEVER met such a woman. 
I have been with countless women.
Let me make my logic even simpler for you.
I am very well endowed.
There have been women who I have had vaginal sex with who say its uncomfortable FOR THEM
There are others who had pleasure beyond their wildest imagination.
The difference?
Some are intimidated by the size.Others crave it.
My wife and I have spoken about many things pertain to sex,and adding spice to it.
There are two things I KNOW she will not do with me.
One is Anal, and the other is a threesome. I have already had a threesome and absolutely loved it.But that was before her.
So why should I force her?
Maybe if she had a man with a smaller penis, she might have been interested [ in Anal].
Thankfully, I am not interested , and I absolutely respect her decision.
Would you allow your wife/ husband to pee in your mouth, as part of her sexual fantasy?
I know some women / men love it. Its called " Golden Showers." Who knows, maybe while your H is doing his stuff he maybe thinking," gosh,I sure wish she would let me pee in her mouth..'
Does that sound like " logic" to you?
Then why should I give any woman a " rim job"
I told you already that I don't like the thought of a$$ near my mouth. I love to kiss during sex. Sometimes I could pull my P out of her and she will finish me with a BJ.
How does that work with anal?
There is no " break in logic " there . 

I love pu$$y
You love a$$.
You don't get my dislike for anal stuff'.
I don't get your love for it.

To each his own


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

again CM I was merely pointing out your logic break. 

I don't care what you guys do in the bedroom. 

hopefully that is clear.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

mina said:


> how does that explain how my DH is out of town golfing (day 3) and I just had an awesome party of one session with a newly purchased, largish sized plug in my behind?
> 
> *It does not. Your preference is just that YOUR preference. I was simply stating mine. I cannot like something because
> " everybody's doing it..." I have NEVER been part of the herd.*
> ...


:scratchhead:* The last stats I saw about women who tried anal in the USA was 30%. The stats for those who actually enjoyed it was even lower. FACT: most women do it to please their partner.*

*mina;*


mina said:


> CM: "Sometimes I wonder what is the fascination with anal sex.
> Every woman I have spoken to,or have been privileged to hear speak to other women about it always say they either don't like it,or they will do it only if their partner is average or small.."
> 
> CM started with the above, then followed up with a long bit of prose paying homeage to the p*ssy goddess ...
> ...


*And you have failed to show exactly how one's preference of vaginal sex over anal sex constitute a break in any logic.
Human socio sexual trends are complex and dynamic. It is never linear. It is also culture sensitive. There are many variables like age ,race, religion ,socio economic background just to name few.
Your term of reference is probably limited to the USA,and your social network of peers
Other cultures view this topic differently.*


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

mina said:


> again CM I was merely pointing out your logic break.
> 
> I don't care what you guys do in the bedroom.
> 
> hopefully that is clear.


:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:

This forum is a place where people come everyday and share what *actually* goes on in their bedrooms.
It is done with the sole purpose of disseminating and gathering valuable information that may help persons view topics from a different perspective, and provide enlightenment to their personal , " bedroom " problems.

As a matter of fact you first shared details about solo your bedroom activity and that " largish sized plug " while your H was out for 3 days playing golf.

I didn't ask for your private details of your solo sessions in my initial post , but you responded,and gave details , which I have absolutely no problem with.* As a matter of fact I found it interesting........*

Yes?

Well that's the purpose of the thread.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's a concept: I don't get on threads about the techniques and mechanics of sail boating to tell people participating on the thread that I stronly dislike sail boating, can't understand why anyone would like sail boating and then follow up to imply that they only like sail boating because the motor boating they are getting at home is inadequate and insufficient. 

which is basically what your off-topic, insulting and pretty offensive post did. wrap it up with your self-absorbed and self-congratulatory post about how big your unit is and it ends up in the highly offensive bucket. 

over and out. meanwhile I am flagging your two original posts as off topic and offensive.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

mina said:


> Here's a concept: I don't get on threads about the techniques and mechanics of sail boating to tell people participating on the thread that I stronly dislike sail boating, can't understand why anyone would like sail boating and then follow up to imply that they only like sail boating because the motor boating they are getting at home is inadequate and insufficient.
> 
> which is basically what your off-topic, insulting and pretty offensive post did. wrap it up with your self-absorbed and self-congratulatory post about how big your unit is and it ends up in the highly offensive bucket.
> 
> over and out. meanwhile I am flagging your two original posts as off topic and offensive.


Here's another concept.

This board is full of perceptive, fair and balanced moderators.
If any of my posts were offensive or off topic, they would have by now sent me a warning.

If yours were offensive, you would have gotten one too.

ABSOLUTELY NON of your post even mentioned the word hemorrhoids,or how they could affect anal sex , which was what the OP asked, but your posts are STILL HERE.

*Concept:*
Maybe the moderators gives a certain amount of leeway on any given topic,as long as posters keep it respectful, civil and within a certain boundary of decency.

Capiche?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

you can.
depending on how bad they are and if you eat seomthing that can causes flare up!!!
give it a try. use alot alot of lube though.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> btw- interesting side note
> 
> the main ingredient in Preparation H is cocoa butter AKA white chocolate!!!


I always wondered why it was so tasty as a fondue.


----------



## jennyp0305 (Aug 12, 2012)

They don't ever ” go away” they just subside. And if they arent swollen and flaring up, then there isn't a problem, its almost like a small price of extra skin. It will not hurt if your not in the middle if a flare up. Trust me, I've gotten one from childbirth as well, and I've never had am issue, and my doctor has verified that its fine as well. so long add it isn't causing any discomfort during the act.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

seems to me the best way to get moving is to see your OB/Gyn about the hemorrhoids first rather than take a survey on a bulletin board  

having said that I do understand your desire clearly plenty of us here feel the same way. since you are so open-minded and have so much enthusiasm you'll probably find it is fun and enjoyable.


----------



## turtle05lj (Aug 13, 2012)

My GF has crazy orgasms with anal play. That area is VERY senstive and extremely packed with nerves!! Extremely vascular however so a flareup could cause some bleeding issues if done in a rough manner. I actually had a past GF who would squirt with good anal. you may end up addicted!! LOL


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

This thread has been moved to the sex section. Please stay on topic, this section is for Q&A only - off topic posts are subject to deletion.

Please keep personal preferences to yourself if you're not answering the OP's question.


----------

